# Sailors Without Ships



## Kirkhill (16 Oct 2014)

> LCS Crew 212 Commissioned for Duty
> 
> (Source: US Navy; issued Oct 10, 2014)
> 
> ...



They have a ship.  They are just not sole owners.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (16 Oct 2014)

The LCS are just copying the multiple crew system common for US submarines (Blue and Gold crew in rotation). This lets you provide for trained and rested crew while operating the ship at a very high tempo. The Brits do the same for their River class Offshore Patrol Vessels, since they operate on average 320 days a year.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Oct 2014)

and our own CCG vessels generally operate on a 28 day cycle with 2 crews.


----------

